# Western Rehandle (Sale) Coupons Available!



## Dave Martell (Jun 30, 2015)

This sale provides *$50 OFF* of the labor *PLUS* allows you *not* to have to wait on the list. 

_*There are stipulations on the use of this coupon - please read the product description carefully before purchasing. _







*Buy 2 or More: Save an additional $25 OFF each! CLICK H**ERE!*












*International customers* can purchase coupons as well but will have to do so manually through a Paypal invoice. Please contact me in a PM or through email if you are outside of the USA and I'll follow by sending you an invoice.

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 30, 2015)

**SUPER Limited Number of these available!*


----------



## Matus (Jun 30, 2015)

That is really cool Dave (well, at least for us) - you just reminded me that I have one more ticket left


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jun 30, 2015)

I'll take one, sending PM right now!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 30, 2015)

tjangula said:


> I'll take one, sending PM right now!




Thanks!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 30, 2015)

Dave Martell said:


> *International customers* can purchase coupons as well but will have to do so manually through a Paypal invoice. Please contact me in a PM or through email if you are outside of the USA and I'll follow by sending you an invoice.
> 
> Thanks!




Cancel this! International customers can purchase directly through the website. Sorry for the confusion.

Dave


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jun 30, 2015)

Dave Martell said:


> Cancel this! International customers can purchase directly through the website. Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> Dave



Worked for me up in Canada!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 30, 2015)

tjangula said:


> Worked for me up in Canada!




I see that, thanks Tanner!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm gonna be closing this down soon. Last call!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 6, 2015)

Last Call! :robot:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks to everyone who made a coupon purchase! :thumbsup:


----------

